# SHAPER MACHINE SANCHES BLANES



## TPinheiro (May 10, 2017)

Hello,

Good afternoon !

The planer has arrived and I have already partially disassembled for painting, cleaning and adjustment of the buses as the operation was very heavy.
The engine is of two speeds (dalhander) and was for reform in changing the tips and bearings.


----------



## TPinheiro (May 10, 2017)

I'm going to have to mount a panel with contactors to control the two speeds, it has two more mechanical speeds in a lever
And two with belt change in a total of 8 speeds.

Old machine but very well preserved all fair buses without any slack and with original painting still. Made aprox in 1976 for what I researched.

Small parts like walrus and screws are in caustic soda bath for cleaning.

I'll post more photos soon!


----------



## cjtoombs (May 11, 2017)

I'm impressed with that universal table.  Those are pretty rare on smaller shapers.  In fact, that's the first one I've seen on a small shaper, and I've been a shaper nut for about 10 years now.  Good luck on the resto, looking forward to seeing it cut some metal.


----------



## FOMOGO (May 11, 2017)

Nice looking machine. Kind of surprised they were still being made in 1976. Welcome to the site. Cheers, Mike


----------



## cjtoombs (May 11, 2017)

FOMOGO said:


> Nice looking machine. Kid of surprised they were still being made in 1976. Welcome to the site. Cheers, Mike


You can still buy a new one from India or China.  They tend to still be very popular in shops in countries where the cost of labor makes buying expensive milling cutters less attractive than taking a bit more time on a machine that uses cheap lathe tool bits.


----------



## TPinheiro (Feb 16, 2018)

Hello,

Restoration finished, machine already working!

Video Link: 




Sorry it takes okay

Thank you !!


----------



## FOMOGO (Feb 16, 2018)

She looks great, nice work. They really leave a nice surface finish, don't they. Does it have a lubrication pump built in? Cheers, Mike


----------



## TPinheiro (Feb 16, 2018)

It has no pump, lubrication is made with grease in the gears and oil in the busbars


----------



## Hukshawn (Feb 16, 2018)

Nice. I like the sky blue. Nice contrast, a pleasant machine to look at.


----------



## TPinheiro (Feb 16, 2018)

Thank you !

I also liked my job; It got better than I expected; The machine was very good, has no clearances, very precise and aligned.

Glad you liked it!

Thank you !!


----------

